

Tacoli: a simple logging format - omh
http://blog.jgc.org/2012/04/tacoli-simple-logging-format.html

======
zdw
Nobody thinks about date formats. There are two you should be using in nearly
all cases (other than when you want to make a friendly display to humans):

\- ISO8601 (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_8601>), which is relatively easy
to prase, handles edge cases like timezones and similar gracefully, sorts
numerically, and has great support in most languages. Specifically, the best
format to use is usually the "YYYY-MM-DDThh:mm:ss +Z" one.

\- TAI64 (<http://cr.yp.to/libtai/tai64.html>) if you need more precision than
ISO8601.

------
aespinoza
It is a nice idea. But I think writing Logs as JSON is still a lot more
practical.

The idea of writing Logs as JSON has been out for a while, and in my
experience, JSON is far more practical.

This is also a good article regarding Logs as JSON:
[http://journal.paul.querna.org/articles/2011/12/26/log-
for-m...](http://journal.paul.querna.org/articles/2011/12/26/log-for-machines-
in-json/)

